# Email-Newsletter Outlook



## renard (7. September 2007)

Ich möchte einen Email-Newsletter für eine befreundete Firma machen. In verschiedenen Seiten habe ich mir angesehen, welche Regeln ich dabei einhalten muss (zb mailchimp.com ist super) und dass nicht alle Mailanbieter wie gmx, hotmail oder outlook den html-Code gleich anzeigen, weil sie ihn "zerlegen".

Outlook ist da besonders seltsam. - Ich arbeite mit der 2003-Version.

Folgende Fragen:
- Ich habe gesehen, dass man in Outlook über Extras/Optionen/E-Mail-Format/Briefpapierauswahl die html-Seite quasi als Briefpapier-Vorlage auswählen und so als Email verschicken kann. So "überprüfe" ich, ob der Newsletter richtig angezeigt wird (ich schick die Mail praktisch an meine Mail-Accounts, die ich mir bei gmx, hotmail, lycos, usw. eingerichtet habe). - Aber das ist nicht richtig, oder? - Wie müßte ich das sonst machen? Ich hab keine Ahnung. 
- Unter mailchimp steht auch, dass man immer eine Text-Alternative "dazuprogrammieren" soll. Das wäre mir auch für Outlook lieb, denn da die Bilder nicht angezeigt werden, wenn der User diese Einstellung getroffen hat, würde ich eben gerne eine Version ausgeben, auf der die roten x-Bildplatzhalter dann auch nicht zu sehen sind. Kann ich mir dafür eine Abfrage machen? Womit würde das gehen? Hängt das mit dem MIME content-type zusammen? 

Bitte erklärt mir das a la "for dummies", ich verstehe das echt nicht und würds aber gerne verstehen.

Eine andere Frage, die mir beim Durchlesen von http://www.thinkvitamin.com/features/design/html-emails und da Post 41 gekommen ist. Der alt-Text wird sehr klein dargestellt, wenn die Bilder nicht geladen werden. In dem Post spricht der Typ davon, dass man alt-Text besser darstellen soll: "white, bold and maybe 12px in size". - Bloss, wie "formatiere" ich alt-Text?


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. September 2007)

Was den Alternativtext betrifft, den kannst du per CSS formatieren, gib die gewünschten Werte beim Bild selbst ein. Ob diese Angaben dann interpretiert werden, hängt von dem vom Empfänger genutzten Programm ab.

Was den Rest betrifft...ich schiebe das Thema mal ins Office-Forum, da kommt evtl. eher Feedback.


----------

